# Is there anywhere in the Detroit area that sells ink for Canon large format printers?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Sep 27, 2021)

Does anyone know of any store around the Detroit area that stocks ink for Canon's large format printers? (The PRO-2000, 4000, 6000) It's really frustrating to have to wait days on a mail order cartridge whenever one of my inks runs out. And unfortunately the printer does not do a very good job flagging when a cartridge is low. It tends to throw up a low ink warning way in advance of when the cartridge is low. So if I order them as soon as the printer says it's low, sometimes I end up sitting on unused ink for a long time, sometimes beyond the expiration date listed on the boxes the cartridges come in.

Thanks.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Sep 28, 2021)

Best I can suggest is ProCam in Livonia. They appear to carry the MC-30 maintenance cartridge but not the ink? They should be able to put you in touch with local Canon rep. who should know if any retail outlets have stock. Otherwise you are looking at over-night from B&H or Adorama if they have it in stock. (A lot of Canon items are on backorder everywhere.) Alternately investigate refilling yourself which isn't always advisable.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Sep 29, 2021)

Yeah ProCam is the only place I can imagine that would have them, and like you saw they only seem to stock cartridges for the PRO-1000, none of the large format printers. Maybe I'll check with Canon, but I can't fathom anywhere else would sell them if Procam doesn't. I thought maybe there was some commercial or office ink supplier that might, but then again they aren't really office printers.


----------

